# A Little Levity



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

HEADLINE: TEACHER ARRESTED AT AIRPORT IN NEW YORK 



A public school teacher was arrested today at John F. Kennedy International Airport as he attempted to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set square, a slide rule and a Calculator.

At a morning press conference, Attorney General Alberto Gonzales said
He believes the man is a member of the notorious Al-gebra movement. He
Did not identify the man, who has been charged by the FBI with carrying 
Weapons of math instruction.

"Al-gebra is a problem for us," Gonzales said. "They desire 
Solutions by means and extremes, and sometimes go off on tangents in search of Absolute values. They use secret code names like 'x' and 'y' and refer to themselves as 'unknowns', but we have determined they belong to a Common denominator of the axis of medieval with coordinates in every Country. 

As the Greek philanderer Isosceles used to say , 'There are 3
Sides to every triangle'."

When asked to comment on the arrest, President Bush said, "If God had
wanted us to have better weapons of math instruction, He would have
given us more fingers and toes." White House aides told reporters they 
could not recall a more intelligent or profound statement by the president.

Scientific Study:


A South American scientist from Argentina, after a lengthy study, 
has discovered that people with insufficient brain and sexual 
activity read their e-mail with their hand on the mouse.

Don't bother taking it off now, it's much too late.

Vic


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hehe, had a good chuckle at a couple of them! Thanks! 

-John N.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol that was pretty witty and funny. Keep it coming.


----------

